# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رفیقم،پزشکی بقیه الله بره یا نره؟

## vivabarca

سلام
من رفیقم پزشکی بقیه الله قبول شده ولی میخواد بدونه میتونه تخصص بگیره یانه؟چجوری میتونه بگیره؟
بعد کلا محدودیت های این دانشگاه چیه؟مطب میتونه بزنه؟و هرمحدودیتی که میدونید
ممنون

----------


## midnight

> سلام
> من رفیقم پزشکی بقیه الله قبول شده ولی میخواد بدونه میتونه تخصص بگیره یانه؟چجوری میتونه بگیره؟
> بعد کلا محدودیت های این دانشگاه چیه؟مطب میتونه بزنه؟و هرمحدودیتی که میدونید
> ممنون


سلام.من فقط شنیده ام،تکرار میکنم،شنیده ام که این دانشگاه جاسوس پروری میکنه و فک میکنم این سوال رو-میخوام جاسوس بشم یا نه- پاسخ دادن مهم تر از باقی سوالاست.

----------


## Alirh

نه مطب نمی تونه بزنه
در اختیار تام نیرو ها هستید
سال های اول تو ایران کار می کنید بعدش اگه نیاز داشتن شاید خارج کشور مث شرایط الان سوریه و عراق هم برید
 و فقط افراد نظامی رو درمان می کنید

----------


## ja1378

> سلام.من فقط شنیده ام،تکرار میکنم،شنیده ام که این دانشگاه جاسوس پروری میکنه و فک میکنم این سوال رو-میخوام جاسوس بشم یا نه- پاسخ دادن مهم تر از باقی سوالاست.


این چ حرفیه که دوستان و شما میزنین
جاسوس پروری خنده داره اصلا
مطب هم میتونه بزنه ولی صبح در اختیار سپاه هستش فقط بعد از ظهرا
بعد 30 سالم تعهدش به سپاه تموم میشه و در اختیار خودشه
شغلش هم فقط تو ایرانه ن سوریه و جای دیگه
بیشتر تو خود بیمارستان بقیه الله یا مراکز استان که سپاه بیمارستان داره

----------


## ja1378

بیشتر مشکلش فقط واسه خروج از کشوره که حتما باید با بخش حفاظتش در میون گذاشته بشه و موافقت کنن
سفر های زیارتی خارج از کشور با ویزا و پاسپورت جعلی و ساختگی میرن
سیاحتیو موافقت نمیکنن

----------


## midnight

> این چ حرفیه که دوستان و شما میزنین
> جاسوس پروری خنده داره اصلا
> مطب هم میتونه بزنه ولی صبح در اختیار سپاه هستش فقط بعد از ظهرا
> بعد 30 سالم تعهدش به سپاه تموم میشه و در اختیار خودشه
> شغلش هم فقط تو ایرانه ن سوریه و جای دیگه
> بیشتر تو خود بیمارستان بقیه الله یا مراکز استان که سپاه بیمارستان داره


من شنیدم ولی از شنیدنم بگذریم به نظرم جای تعجب نداره اگه این قضیه صحت داشته باشه.
من پیشنهاد میکنم ایشون از دانش جوهای این دانشگاه بپرسه یا با کادرش حرف بزنه.

----------


## midnight

> من شنیدم ولی از شنیدنم بگذریم به نظرم جای تعجب نداره اگه این قضیه صحت داشته باشه.
> من پیشنهاد میکنم ایشون از دانش جوهای این دانشگاه بپرسه یا با کادرش حرف بزنه.


چه لحن عاقل اندر سفیحی داشتم!

----------


## D.A.A

اقا این حرفا چیه ؟!!!!!! دوست پدرم اونجا خونده تخصص جراحی داخلی داره و اکثرا هم تو بیمارستان بقیه الله هستن البته ممکنه جاهای دیگه هم بفرستن

----------


## ja1378

> اقا این حرفا چیه ؟!!!!!! دوست پدرم اونجا خونده تخصص جراحی داخلی داره و اکثرا هم تو بیمارستان بقیه الله هستن البته ممکنه جاهای دیگه هم بفرستن


دوستان اخه خیلی واردن قبلا تو سرویس و agency های cia , mi6 بودن
این اطلاعاتو از اونجا دارن

----------


## ali555

پزشکای بقیه الله باید برن آمریکا و از اونجا اطلاعات رو بفرستن برای سپاه :Yahoo (20): 
خواهشا فکر کنید که اگر جاسوسی لازم باشه پزشک نیست و اونم پزشکی که ممکنه توی طول عمرش 2 بار هم از ایران خارج نشه. اونوقت از کجا میخواد جاسوسی کنه؟
این دانشگاه مزایای خیلی خوبی داره. حقوق میدن از بدو ورود

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

محدودیتاش:
- طبق اعتقادات اونا باید رفتار کنی (نماز بخونی، روزه بگیری، صورتتو با کم تر از نمره ی 4 اصلاح نکنی و ...)
- به جز سفرهای زیارتی حق خروج از کشورو تا ابد نداری
- حق استعفا دادن هم نداری، حتی بعد از اتمام دوره ی تعهدت (تو برگه ای که امضا می کنی می نویسن می تونی بعد اتمام دوره ی تعهدت استعفا بدی، ولی عملا انقد اذیتت می کنن تا پشیمون می شی و برمی گردی، می شناسم آدمایی رو که 8 ساله دارن تلاش می کنن استعفاشونو قبول کنن ولی نمی کنن.)
- هر جا گفتن باید همون جا بری خدمت کنی، گفتن برو سوریه یا عراق هم حق نداری نه بیاری
- حقوقش احتمالا خیلی پایینه (تو ارتش پزشک عمومی 2-3 تومن می گیره، سپاهو نمی دونم.)

-مطب می تونی بزنی، تخصص هم می تونی بگیری، ولی هر وقت در اختیار ارگانت نبودی می تونی بری مطب که جالب نیست.
کلا انگار افسار زندگیتو می دی دست یکی دیگه
خوب فک کن، بعدا پشیمون بشی راه برگشت نیست...

----------


## soheyl13858942

دوست عزیز به نظر من آدم 7 سال درسای سنگینو بخونه بعد افسار زندگیشو بده دست یکی دیگه اونم نهادی میدونی ............. و چقدر هم بین مردم..............هه حواست باشه اونجا میری مثله یه نظامی هه هر جا گفتن باید بری هر کار گفتن باید بکنی گفتن مطب نرو باید نری بارسال رفتم تهران از 2-3 تا دانشجوهاش برسیدم مثل سگ بشیمون بودن میگفتن حاضرن 200 میلیون بدن فقط آزاد شن چون اول فقط اسم بزشکی خرشون کرده بود رو اینا فکر کن بعد تصمیم بگیر به نظر من افسار زندگیتو دست اینا نده اگه میتونی دانشگاه زاهدان یا حتی آزاد شهر خودت بری خیلی از این جا بهتره

----------


## dars

ارتش چه جوریاس؟

----------


## MOAZIZ

به نظرم خوبه چون
بااین وضعیتی که هست کار پیداکردن تو 7سال دیگه خیلی سخته
از اول با درجه ستوانی وارد میشی و حقوق میگیری
تو یکی از بهترین جاها درس میخونی(دانشگاه تیپ1)
خوابگاه داره
فقط دو ماه اموزشی رو تو دانشگاه امام حسین(ع)میگذرونی
در مورد مطب باید اجازه شو بگیری که معمولا اجازشو میدن و پزشکای سپاه همه بعداز ظهرها بیکارن
تو ازمون تخصص سهمیه داری 
بعد اینکه میگن نماز بخونی خب مگه دوستت نماز نمیخونه بعدش تو دانشگاه اصن به این چیزا نگاه نمیکنن
بچه های دانشگاه خیلی باحالن اصن بچه سوسول نیستن اینم بگم تو هر دانشگاهی بچه سوسول هست
اینکه میگن هرجا گفتن باید بری خدمت کنی اینه که این خدمتها به طور داوطلبانه است مثله رفتن به سوریه برای مدافعان حرم
در مورد حقوق و بحث خارج رفتن هم سوال خودم هم هست

----------


## dars

شرایط ارتش چه جوریاس؟

----------


## ja1378

> شرایط ارتش چه جوریاس؟


ارتش به مراتب از سپاه بدتره اوضاش

----------


## MOAZIZ

> ارتش بهتره،
> گیرش کمتره،من میشناسم کسی ک پارسال قبول شد الانم خیلی راحت زندگی میکنه ،اصلا هیچ فرقی نکرده


کی همچین حرفی زده که ارتش راحت تره؟
ارتش حتی تو دانشگاهش باید با لباس نظامی بری ولی بقیه الله اینجوری نیست
معاینه ارتش هزار برابر سخت تر از بقیه الله است
ارتش به نظر من خوب نیست (خیلی سخت میگیرن)
واقعا نمیدونین برای چی نظر میدین؟؟؟؟

----------


## dars

> کی همچین حرفی زده که ارتش راحت تره؟
> ارتش حتی تو دانشگاهش باید با لباس نظامی بری ولی بقیه الله اینجوری نیست
> معاینه ارتش هزار برابر سخت تر از بقیه الله است
> ارتش به نظر من خوب نیست (خیلی سخت میگیرن)
> واقعا نمیدونین برای چی نظر میدین؟؟؟؟


لباس ارتشی که والا من عاشقشم تازه من دخترم بابام آرزوشه من برم پزشکی ارتش 
ولی فقط دو تا زن میخوان

----------


## MOAZIZ

> لباس ارتشی که والا من عاشقشم تازه من دخترم بابام آرزوشه من برم پزشکی ارتش 
> ولی فقط دو تا زن میخوان



شاید برای خانما راحت باشه ولی برای مردا اصن خوب نیست 
برای مرد فقط بقیه الله

----------


## ali555

> ارتش بهتره،
> گیرش کمتره،من میشناسم کسی ک پارسال قبول شد الانم خیلی راحت زندگی میکنه ،اصلا هیچ فرقی نکرده


هر کی رفته سپاه پزشکی زندگیش 178 درجه تغییر کرده.
خواهش مندم در صورت عدم اطلاع نظر ندید این بهتره اون بدتره.

----------


## ali555

> محدودیتاش:
> - طبق اعتقادات اونا باید رفتار کنی (نماز بخونی، روزه بگیری، صورتتو با کم تر از نمره ی 4 اصلاح نکنی و ...)
> - به جز سفرهای زیارتی حق خروج از کشورو تا ابد نداری
> - حق استعفا دادن هم نداری، حتی بعد از اتمام دوره ی تعهدت (تو برگه ای که امضا می کنی می نویسن می تونی بعد اتمام دوره ی تعهدت استعفا بدی، ولی عملا انقد اذیتت می کنن تا پشیمون می شی و برمی گردی، می شناسم آدمایی رو که 8 ساله دارن تلاش می کنن استعفاشونو قبول کنن ولی نمی کنن.)
> - هر جا گفتن باید همون جا بری خدمت کنی، گفتن برو سوریه یا عراق هم حق نداری نه بیاری
> - حقوقش احتمالا خیلی پایینه (تو ارتش پزشک عمومی 2-3 تومن می گیره، سپاهو نمی دونم.)
> 
> -مطب می تونی بزنی، تخصص هم می تونی بگیری، ولی هر وقت در اختیار ارگانت نبودی می تونی بری مطب که جالب نیست.
> کلا انگار افسار زندگیتو می دی دست یکی دیگه
> خوب فک کن، بعدا پشیمون بشی راه برگشت نیست...


این که صورت رو باید نمره 4 بزنی یا نماز بخونی رو میشه بگید از کجا در آوردید؟

----------


## Alirh

دوستان لطفا منطقی فکر کنید
وقتی کسی از طریق سپاه پزشکی می خونه(دانشگاه بقیه الله)
قطعا سپاه نمی خواد شما یه پزشک عادی بشید بدون هیچ دغدغه ای فقط به فکر درمان و ویزیت مریض ها باشید
به نظر شما سپاه شما رو بورسیه می کنه بعدش هم بهتون میگه خداحافظ بیا این مدرکت هرجا خواستی برو مطب بزن بعدش هم کلا وارد سپاه شدید یه سری محدودیت هایی دارید این واقعیتی است که باید قبول کنید اینا تو قانون نیست ولی هرکی میره سپاه کار کنه خودش میدونه نباید رو پشت بوم خونشون بشقاب بزاره.یا عروسی های آنچنانی که... هست رو نره. یا مرتب براتون جلسه های عقیدتی میزارن و...........
بازم میگم این که میگن تنها محدودیتش اینه که نمی تونی بری خارج کذب محضه

----------


## rezagmi

مزایاش اینه که از اولش حقوق میدن خوابگاه میدن و... و این که درصورتی که پزشکی روزانه نمیاری میتونی بری اونجا رایگان تحصیل کنی و البته این که دانشگاهش از خیلی جاها بهتره
از مزایای کارمندای سپاه هم بهره مند میشی


معایبش هم  ایناس دیگه:
سپاهه! همین رو بتونی فرو کنی تو مغزت بقیه چیزا حله
تو هم سپاهی حساب میشی و معادل یک کارمند سپاه 30 سال براشون کار میکنی و حقوق معادل میگیری و محدودیت های سپاه از جمله خروج از کشور شامل حال تو هم میشه که دوستان توضیح دادند
محل خدمت هم هرجایی که صلاح بدونن و حکم بزنن برات مثلا بیمارستان سپاه 
*سوریه و ... که دوستان گفتند برای نیروهای نظامی داوطلبانه است چه برسه غیر نظامی
روحیه خاصی میخواد تو سپاه کار کردن که اگه نداشته باشیش کلی اذیت میشی

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> من شنیدم ولی از شنیدنم بگذریم به نظرم جای تعجب نداره اگه این قضیه صحت داشته باشه.
> من پیشنهاد میکنم ایشون از دانش جوهای این دانشگاه بپرسه یا با کادرش حرف بزنه.


آخه جاسوس مال وقتیه که توی یه دانشگاه دیگه باشن..
بقیه الله یه دانشگاهه پر سپاهیه
از هم جاسوسی کنن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi.sniper

کنار همه معایبی که بقیه الله داره اینه که اگه تخصص یه رشته مینور قبول شی (یعنی بجز داخلی و جراحی عمومی و اینا)تقریبا محل خدمتت توی شهرهای بزرگ و منطقه یک میفته که این خودش خیلی...الان خیلیا طرحشون میفته مناطق مرزی...خیلی از داوطلبای آزاد منظورمه
مطب هم میتونن بزنن تو خارج از وقت اداری..حتی میتونن برای خودشون عمل کنن برن بیمارستان
ولی خب تعهد خدمت سی ساله به سپاه سر جاشه
اینم توجه کنید که با جو نظامی و سپاه میتونید کنار بیاید...و اینکه اول و آخر یه نیروی نظامی هستین و باید باهاشون باشین وگرنه اذیتتون میکنن

----------


## midnight

> آخه جاسوس مال وقتیه که توی یه دانشگاه دیگه باشن..
> بقیه الله یه دانشگاهه پر سپاهیه
> از هم جاسوسی کنن؟


ببین من اینو نگفتم ولی اونایی ک بم گفتن ،گفتن جاسوس تحویل جامعه میده نه اینکه تو دانشگاه پسته ی عزیزم.

----------


## Aries

باو چه قدر منفی مینگرید :Yahoo (94): 
این همه عیب آوردین واسش که نمازو روزه و اصلاح صورت و... 
بعضیا لایف استایل زندگیشون با همینا هستش!
طبیعتا اینجور افراد اذیت نمیشن
ولی خلاصه مزیت هایی رو هم داره دیگه...
من خودم اصلا نزدم نه بقیه الله نه ارتش نه هیچ چیز دیگه ای
ولی دلیل نمیشه واسه همه بد باشه
به نظرم به روحیاتتون نگاه کنین و تصمیم بگیرین

----------


## vivabarca

اپ

----------


## salam55

درسته اگه روحیاتش باهاشون میخوره و محیطشو دوست داره بره . 
ولی خب دیگه در اختیار خودش نیست و باید برای سپاه کار کنه  .
به نظرم خوب به آینده ای که میخواد داشته باشه فکر کنه . چون که تصمیم خیلی مهمیه .

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> ببین من اینو نگفتم ولی اونایی ک بم گفتن ،گفتن جاسوس تحویل جامعه میده نه اینکه تو دانشگاه پسته ی عزیزم.


پسته؟ :Yahoo (117): 
جاسوس تحویل نمیده ... سپاهی تحویل میده..

----------


## midnight

> پسته؟
> جاسوس تحویل نمیده ... سپاهی تحویل میده...درواقع با کار های عقیدتی و فضایی که هفت سال توش تربیت میشن نود نه درصد پزشک نمیان بیرون..کماندو میان بیرون...مثلا خیلی وقتا سپاه عملیات میخواسته انجام بده خارج مرز از همین پزشکی های بقیه الله استفاده کرده که تو جوامع بین المللی وجهش حفظ بشه و بگه ما کمک انسان دوستانه فرستادیم برای فلان کشور ولی خب در باطن نیروی نظامی فرستاده...
> پ ن:نمیشه اینجا بگم کجا و کی اینکارو کردن ولی کردن...یکی از دلایل تحریم هواپیمای مسافربری ایرانم همین بود


پسسستهههه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MOAZIZ

> پسته؟
> جاسوس تحویل نمیده ... سپاهی تحویل میده...درواقع با کار های عقیدتی و فضایی که هفت سال توش تربیت میشن نود نه درصد پزشک نمیان بیرون..کماندو میان بیرون...مثلا خیلی وقتا سپاه عملیات میخواسته انجام بده خارج مرز از همین پزشکی های بقیه الله استفاده کرده که تو جوامع بین المللی وجهش حفظ بشه و بگه ما کمک انسان دوستانه فرستادیم برای فلان کشور ولی خب در باطن نیروی نظامی فرستاده...
> 
> پ ن:نمیشه اینجا بگم کجا و کی اینکارو کردن ولی کردن...یکی از دلایل تحریم هواپیمای مسافربری ایرانم همین بود



داداش کلا 2 ماه میرن اموزشی اونم فقط احکام و اینجور چیزا شاید اموزش نظامی هم ببینن اینو نمیدونم
کماندو چیه دیگه؟؟؟؟
اطلاعات غلط نده و دانشگاهم خراب نکن
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ja1378

یه سری محدودیت و بدی داره
ولی مزیت هم داره
1-مجهزترین دانشگاه خاورمیانه هست
و حتی از دانشگاه تهران واس ی سری ازمایش ها میان اونجا

کماندو و غیره هم تحویل نمیده ولی نیرو به سوریه و عراق میفرسته مطمعنا ک واس درمان مجروحان هستش

----------


## midnight

:Yahoo (20): باو چ وضشه؟یه بقیه اللهی پیدا کنید قد یه سال شایعه ساختیم و شنیدیم!یکی رو بیارید بینم چه خبره تو اون دانشگاه؟
عاقا به دوستت بگو بره.جان من!بعد بیاد بگه نینجا شده یا کماندو یا سامورایی؟

----------


## a--ali--a

واقعا بعضی حرفا رو آدم میشنوه خندش میگیره ... 
عزیز من شما با سپاه مشکل داری چرا انقد راجب دانشگاهش بد و بیرا میگی آخه ...
اون دانشگاه یکی از دانشگاه های تیپ 1 هستش که دانشجو متعد و مومن تحویل میده خب طبیعتا چون سپاهه محدودیت داره دیگه هر جور دلت خواست نمیتونی تو دانشگاه بگردی این بعضیا رو ناراحت میکنه ..
سپاه انقدی نیرو داره که نیاز نداشته باشه از دانشگاهش واسه خارج کشور نیرو بفرسته .. ثانیا با فرض اینکه بخواد بفرسته داوطلبانه این کار رو انجام میده و الا خودش کلی درمانگاه و بیمارستان توی کشور داره که پزشک نیاز دارن ..
حق مطب داده میشه و تخصصت هم میتونی توی همون دانشگاه بگیری .. محدودیت خارج از کشور هم خب معلومه دیگه باید از آنتالیا دل بکنی چون سپاهی هستی..
سراغ دارم از کسانی که رفتن و الان متخصص هستن و مطب هم دارن و حقوق و مزایای کافی هم دارن ! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali555

> واقعا بعضی حرفا رو آدم میشنوه خندش میگیره ... 
> عزیز من شما با سپاه مشکل داری چرا انقد راجب دانشگاهش بد و بیرا میگی آخه ...
> اون دانشگاه یکی از دانشگاه های تیپ 1 هستش که دانشجو متعد و مومن تحویل میده خب طبیعتا چون سپاهه محدودیت داره دیگه هر جور دلت خواست نمیتونی تو دانشگاه بگردی این بعضیا رو ناراحت میکنه ..
> سپاه انقدی نیرو داره که نیاز نداشته باشه از دانشگاهش واسه خارج کشور نیرو بفرسته .. ثانیا با فرض اینکه بخواد بفرسته داوطلبانه این کار رو انجام میده و الا خودش کلی درمانگاه و بیمارستان توی کشور داره که پزشک نیاز دارن ..
> حق مطب داده میشه و تخصصت هم میتونی توی همون دانشگاه بگیری .. محدودیت خارج از کشور هم خب معلومه دیگه باید از آنتالیا دل بکنی چون سپاهی هستی..
> سراغ دارم از کسانی که رفتن و الان متخصص هستن و مطب هم دارن و حقوق و مزایای کافی هم دارن !


به شدت درست توضیح دادن.
طبیعیه که یک آتئیست نباید بره سپاه ولی برای معتقدین به دین( و البته نظام) یکی از بهترین گزینه هاست

----------


## zamina

> چه لحن عاقل اندر سفیحی داشتم!


این که گفتی یعنی چه  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Alirh

> به شدت درست توضیح دادن.
> طبیعیه که یک آتئیست نباید بره سپاه ولی برای معتقدین به دین( و البته نظام) یکی از بهترین گزینه هاست


به شدت توصیه می کنم این دانشگاه نرو
من مخالف نظام و سپاه و دین اسلام نیستم بلکه عاشقشون هستم
ولی رفتن به این دانشگاه برای کسی که عاشق پزشکی هست خریت هست چون اونجا هدف اصلیشون پزشک شدن نیست

----------


## sami7

حالا مگه فقط به رتبه اوردن هست ؟ باید اونجا بره تست بدنی و پزشکی و مصاحبه رو طی بکنه قبولی فقط فاکتور ورود هست 90 درصد راه باقی مونده

----------


## ali555

> به شدت توصیه می کنم این دانشگاه نرو
> من مخالف نظام و سپاه و دین اسلام نیستم بلکه عاشقشون هستم
> ولی رفتن به این دانشگاه برای کسی که عاشق پزشکی هست خریت هست چون اونجا هدف اصلیشون پزشک شدن نیست


این حرف هم درست نیست متاسفانه.
یکی از دانشگاه های تیپ 1ئه این دانشگاه و هدف هم تربیت یک پزشک پاسدار هست

----------


## midnight

من حس میکنم هر وقت یه سوالی پرسیده میشه تو انجمن،طرف گمراه تر میشه با جوابای ما!

----------


## Alirh

:Yahoo (106):

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> واقعا بعضی حرفا رو آدم میشنوه خندش میگیره ... 
> عزیز من شما با سپاه مشکل داری چرا انقد راجب دانشگاهش بد و بیرا میگی آخه ...
> اون دانشگاه یکی از دانشگاه های تیپ 1 هستش که دانشجو متعد و مومن تحویل میده خب طبیعتا چون سپاهه محدودیت داره دیگه هر جور دلت خواست نمیتونی تو دانشگاه بگردی این بعضیا رو ناراحت میکنه ..
> سپاه انقدی نیرو داره که نیاز نداشته باشه از دانشگاهش واسه خارج کشور نیرو بفرسته .. ثانیا با فرض اینکه بخواد بفرسته داوطلبانه این کار رو انجام میده و الا خودش کلی درمانگاه و بیمارستان توی کشور داره که پزشک نیاز دارن ..
> حق مطب داده میشه و تخصصت هم میتونی توی همون دانشگاه بگیری .. محدودیت خارج از کشور هم خب معلومه دیگه باید از آنتالیا دل بکنی چون سپاهی هستی..
> سراغ دارم از کسانی که رفتن و الان متخصص هستن و مطب هم دارن و حقوق و مزایای کافی هم دارن !


من نگفتم نیرو نداره ولی گفتم بعنوان پوشش استفاده میشه از پزشک بودنشون..
تو اگه شنیدی من دیدم
لطفا ازین به بعدم خواستی پشت یکی حرف بزنی مثه خاله زنکا نگو بعضیا جرئت داشته باشن رودر رو حرف بزن

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> داداش کلا 2 ماه میرن اموزشی اونم فقط احکام و اینجور چیزا شاید اموزش نظامی هم ببینن اینو نمیدونم
> کماندو چیه دیگه؟؟؟؟
> اطلاعات غلط نده و دانشگاهم خراب نکن


یه ذره میخوندی چی نوشتم من نگفتم آموزشی دوماهه
گفتم کارهای عقیدتی روشون انجام میشه که طرف داوطلبانه میره

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام دانشگاه الزهرا وبقیه الله فقط واسه پزشکی  دانشجوزن میگیره امسال؟؟

----------


## aliafsh98

آقا من دیروز رفتم
اینی که گفتی که خودش میدونه نباید بره پارتی و اینا رو تعهد میگرن همون اول داداش
حتی تهعد میدی که یه سری کارا ( حتی راننده آزانسم ) نباید انجام بدی
زنت باید یه میثاق نامه رو کتبن و رسمن امضا کنه و خیلی چیزای دیگه
البته به من که گفتن پا پرانتزی هستی ردم کردن
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mehrab98

> آقا من دیروز رفتم
> اینی که گفتی که خودش میدونه نباید بره پارتی و اینا رو تعهد میگرن همون اول داداش
> حتی تهعد میدی که یه سری کارا ( حتی راننده آزانسم ) نباید انجام بدی
> زنت باید یه میثاق نامه رو کتبن و رسمن امضا کنه و خیلی چیزای دیگه
> البته به من که گفتن پا پرانتزی هستی ردم کردن


سلام میشه بگی تو اون فرمی که بهت دادن پر کردی باید اطلاعات کیارو بنویسی؟؟ فک و فامیل منظورمه... 
و اینکه چند تا معرف باید بنویسی؟؟؟ با ادرس و شماره تلفن؟ 
اسم دوستا و ادرسشونم میخوان ؟؟؟ 
کلا میشه چیزایی که فهمیدی بگی؟ من فردا مصاحبه دارم اصلا نمیدونم چی میشه... احکام خوندم یه مقدار ... مصاحبه عقیدتی سیاسیشم چیزی فهمیدی یه توضیح بده در چه حده.

----------


## aliafsh98

> سلام میشه بگی تو اون فرمی که بهت دادن پر کردی باید اطلاعات کیارو بنویسی؟؟ فک و فامیل منظورمه... 
> و اینکه چند تا معرف باید بنویسی؟؟؟ با ادرس و شماره تلفن؟ 
> اسم دوستا و ادرسشونم میخوان ؟؟؟ 
> کلا میشه چیزایی که فهمیدی بگی؟ من فردا مصاحبه دارم اصلا نمیدونم چی میشه... احکام خوندم یه مقدار ... مصاحبه عقیدتی سیاسیشم چیزی فهمیدی یه توضیح بده در چه حده.


اطلاعات هرکی که بگی و هرچی که بگی رو میخواد
مصاحبشم چنتا احکام سادس
کلی سوال درباره ی خودت و خونوادت
یع صفحه قران به انتخاب خودت (فقط سوره ی کوثرو حمد و اینا نخون ) 
چند تام سوال سیاسی 
در ضمن اگرم پرسیدن بگو به ریسیی رای دادم
از ظریف و روحانیم تعریف نکن

----------


## mehrab98

> اطلاعات هرکی که بگی و هرچی که بگی رو میخواد
> مصاحبشم چنتا احکام سادس
> کلی سوال درباره ی خودت و خونوادت
> یع صفحه قران به انتخاب خودت (فقط سوره ی کوثرو حمد و اینا نخون ) 
> چند تام سوال سیاسی 
> در ضمن اگرم پرسیدن بگو به ریسیی رای دادم
> از ظریف و روحانیم تعریف نکن


تو رو که رد کردن تو پزشکی همونجا فهمیدی و ادامشو رفتی یا کلا گفتن خدافظ و بقیشو نرفتی؟  :Yahoo (21):  
الان من اصلا ادرس فک و فامیلامو نمیدونم !!! اکثرا شهرستانن ... در حد داییی و عمو بدونم؟ 
اخر روز میفهمی قبول شدی یا نه؟؟؟ 
احکام خوندم سیاسیم در حد کلیت سه قوه نحوه انتخاب رییسش و کی انتخاب میکنه و چیزایی در مورد ولایت فقیه شورای نگهبان و تشخیص مصلحت و اینا خوبه؟

----------


## Aries

> اطلاعات هرکی که بگی و هرچی که بگی رو میخواد
> مصاحبشم چنتا احکام سادس
> کلی سوال درباره ی خودت و خونوادت
> یع صفحه قران به انتخاب خودت (فقط سوره ی کوثرو حمد و اینا نخون ) 
> چند تام سوال سیاسی 
> در ضمن اگرم پرسیدن بگو به ریسیی رای دادم
> از ظریف و روحانیم تعریف نکن


2 خط آخر فقط :Yahoo (4): 
خوب شد نرفتم من اصلا رای ندادم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aliafsh98

> تو رو که رد کردن تو پزشکی همونجا فهمیدی و ادامشو رفتی یا کلا گفتن خدافظ و بقیشو نرفتی؟  
> الان من اصلا ادرس فک و فامیلامو نمیدونم !!! اکثرا شهرستانن ... در حد داییی و عمو بدونم؟ 
> اخر روز میفهمی قبول شدی یا نه؟؟؟ 
> احکام خوندم سیاسیم در حد کلیت سه قوه نحوه انتخاب رییسش و کی انتخاب میکنه و چیزایی در مورد ولایت فقیه شورای نگهبان و تشخیص مصلحت و اینا خوبه؟


نه تا اخر میتونی بری
اگه عیب جدی مثه قد و وزن و مشکلاته جدی داشته باشی همون جا ردت میکنن
ولی نه در حالت عادی آخر روز میفهمی
اگه رفتی میز 5 ینی ردی
کلن ببین تو کمسیون 2 تا ستون بزرگ دفترچه ردی بود
یه ستون نصفه قبولی

----------


## vivabarca

دوستان راسته که از روز اول دانشجو ها حقوق میگیرن حدود ۲ میلیون؟
هرکی میدونه بگه لطفا

----------


## Alirh

> دوستان راسته که از روز اول دانشجو ها حقوق میگیرن حدود ۲ میلیون؟
> هرکی میدونه بگه لطفا


نرخ امسال 3 و نیم هست

----------


## vivabarca

> نرخ امسال 3 و نیم هست



ماهی؟؟؟

----------


## Alirh

> ماهی؟؟؟


اره

----------


## vivabarca

اپ

----------


## MOAZIZ

> نرخ امسال 3 و نیم هست



سلام 
از کجا میدونی؟؟؟

----------


## vivabarca

لطفا هرکی میدونه جواب بده

----------


## mojtabakia

> لطفا هرکی میدونه جواب بده


اشتباه میگه دوستمون
دانشجویی ماهی 500

----------


## mehrab98

> اشتباه میگه دوستمون
> دانشجویی ماهی 500


منم میخواستم بگم..
دوست خودم پارسال قبول شد... 
من نمیدونم این عددای دو تومن و سه ونیم و از کجاشون در میارن... :/

----------


## Alirh

> سلام 
> از کجا میدونی؟؟؟


دوست یکی از رفیق هام داره می خونه 3 ونیم هست
با یه سویت در اختیارشونه و خیلی چیزای دیگه که به من نگفته!

----------


## vivabarca

عزیزان خواهشن کسی که اطلاع دقیق داره و مطمعنه بگه...شایعه و اخبار کذب اینترنتی نباشه لطفا

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام.جواب دانشگاه های خاص هم بابقیه رشته ها میاد؟؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام.جواب دانشگاه های خاص هم بابقیه رشته ها میاد؟؟


جواب اولیه اش که اومد یه سری رفتن مصاحبه . جواب نهایی اش هم بله با بقیه رشته ها میاد

----------


## mehrab98

> دوست یکی از رفیق هام داره می خونه 3 ونیم هست
> با یه سویت در اختیارشونه و خیلی چیزای دیگه که به من نگفته!


این دوست دوست شما احتمالا داره بورسیه دانشگاه کمبریج درس میخونه نه بقیه الله  :Yahoo (21):  
یه خوابگاه با امکانات رفاهی خوب برای شهرستانیا داره و سرویس رفت و امد ... پسر عموم ورودی ۹۳ پزشکیش بوده ماهی ۳۰۰ میگرفت دوستمم که پارسال داروشو آوورد ماهی ۵۰۰ میدن الان... 
من نمیدونم این دوست شما این خالیا رو از کجا بسته یا شایدم دوست دوست شما!!! 
من خیلی اونجا رفت و امد دارم از زیر و بم ایناش خبر دارم.

----------


## mehrab98

> عزیزان خواهشن کسی که اطلاع دقیق داره و مطمعنه بگه...شایعه و اخبار کذب اینترنتی نباشه لطفا


من حرفام کاملا مطمئنه چون کلا ادمیم که به حرف یه نفر دو نفر اعتماد نمیکنم ولو نزدیک ترین دوستم باشه خودم میرم تحقیق. من زیاد اونجا رفتم و پرسیدم ، مزایای جانبی زیاد داره مثلا یسری کلاسای اموزشی زبان سطح پیشرفته و چیزای دگ اما حقوق یه دانشجو اول کارش همون عدده ک گفتم. 
الان بازنشسته سرهنگش حقوقش به ۳ و نیم نمیرسه !!!  
با عقل خود ادمم جور در نمیاد سوای واقعیتی ک وجود داره

----------


## vivabarca

راستش من خودمم ترجیح میدم ماهی ۵۰۰ رو باور کنم چون خیلی منطقی و عادیه!

----------


## mehrab98

> راستش من خودمم ترجیح میدم ماهی ۵۰۰ رو باور کنم چون خیلی منطقی و عادیه!


اگ قبول بشی خودت میری حقیقتو میبینی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> اگ قبول بشی خودت میری حقیقتو میبینی


آقا محراب شماهم داروی بقیه الله روزدین؟؟

----------


## mehrab98

> آقا محراب شماهم داروی بقیه الله روزدین؟؟


بله زدم... تا خدا چی بخواد ظاهرا تومصاحبش رد نشدم

----------


## Alirh

> این دوست دوست شما احتمالا داره بورسیه دانشگاه کمبریج درس میخونه نه بقیه الله  
> یه خوابگاه با امکانات رفاهی خوب برای شهرستانیا داره و سرویس رفت و امد ... پسر عموم ورودی ۹۳ پزشکیش بوده ماهی ۳۰۰ میگرفت دوستمم که پارسال داروشو آوورد ماهی ۵۰۰ میدن الان... 
> من نمیدونم این دوست شما این خالیا رو از کجا بسته یا شایدم دوست دوست شما!!! 
> من خیلی اونجا رفت و امد دارم از زیر و بم ایناش خبر دارم.


شاید سرکارم گذاشته باشه بعید نیست چون زیاد رابطه خوبی باهاش ندارم
درضمن یه چیز دیگه من فیش معلم شیمی مون رو دیدم فوق لیسانس داره و مدرسه تیزهوشان درس میده 3 و نیم حقوقشه
پس مطمین باش یه نظامی 2 برابر این یعنی 7 میلیون رو میگیره
تو همه کشورها هم از جمله ایران حقوق نظامی ها بالاست چون یه شغل حساسه

----------


## Hossein.A

بعضی کامنتای اینجا رو که خوندم تازه فهمیدم بعضیا فقط دوست دارن یه نظری داده باشن...
علاوه بر اینجا در تاپیکهای مثلا منابع هم طرف به خودش اجازه میده با دیدن پی دی اف کتاب کلا نظر تخصصی بده و کتاب رو بزنه زمین یا ببره هوا...
اینجام هم همینه.. طرف هنوز سربازی نرفته . فرق پایور دانشکده‌ای با درجه دار رو نمیدونه ، حتی هنوز نمیدونه چند سال یکبار درجه میدن میاد در مورد همه چی اظهار نظر کنه.
نمیتونیم بگیم نمیدونیم یا اصلا در برابر کامنت نذاشتن مقاومت میکنیم.
اخرش این میشه که طرف اومده اینجا به یه نتیجه برسه بدتر گمراه میشه...
حرفی هم اگه از بقیه میشنوین قبلش خودتون سبک سنگین کنین ببینین همچین چیزی امکان داره واقعیت داشته باشه بعد اینجا اینتر کنین.
من شاید روزی ۲ الی ۳ بار به اینجا سر میزنم. در مورد خیلی مسائل هم شاید بدونم اما واقعا ترسم از اینکه شاید در حال حاضر اون چیزی که من میدونم عوض شده باشه و حرفم در این زمان دیگه درست نباشه ، برای همین اژ گذاشتن کامنت صرف نظر میکنم تا نکنه طرفی که سوال رو پرسیدن دچار ضرر و زیان یا گمراهی کنم.

دو روز دیگه خودتونم شاید براتون سوالی پیش بیاد...
ولی واقعا خودتون دوست دارین کسی که راهنماییتون میکنه یه آدمی باشه که به حرفش بشه اعتماد کرد و حرفاش از روی تجربه و تحقیقات درست باشه ، یا کسی باشه که فقط از روی شک و گمان و اطلاعات ناقص خودش و اطرافیانش نظر میده !؟

ممنون از دوستانی که این مسائل در کامنتاشون رعایت میکنن.
موفق باشین

----------


## vivabarca

اپ

----------


## Blackfire747

> شاید سرکارم گذاشته باشه بعید نیست چون زیاد رابطه خوبی باهاش ندارم
> درضمن یه چیز دیگه من فیش معلم شیمی مون رو دیدم فوق لیسانس داره و مدرسه تیزهوشان درس میده 3 و نیم حقوقشه
> پس مطمین باش یه نظامی 2 برابر این یعنی 7 میلیون رو میگیره
> تو همه کشورها هم از جمله ایران حقوق نظامی ها بالاست چون یه شغل حساسه


فقط میتونم بگم داری اونچیزی رو میگی که دوست داری بشنوی

----------


## Blackfire747

فقط یه چیز بگم
اگه برای پول و درآمد بالا میخواین برین بقیه الله پرستاری معمولی با پزشکی اونجا برابری میکنه
ولی اگه به خاطر عشق به سپاه میخواین برین میتونه یکی از انتخاباتون باشه

----------


## MOAZIZ

> فقط یه چیز بگم
> اگه برای پول و درآمد بالا میخواین برین بقیه الله پرستاری معمولی با پزشکی اونجا برابری میکنه
> ولی اگه به خاطر عشق به سپاه میخواین برین میتونه یکی از انتخاباتون باشه



کاملا درسته

----------


## vivabarca

اپ

----------

